# What do you, guys, think are Harry Potter houses of Jane Eyre characters?



## methamphetemina (Dec 8, 2020)

I think Jane is Gryffindor. I thought she could be Hufflepuff, because she was loyal to Mrs.Reed. Even though Mrs.Reed was so mean to her, she came back to her, and tried to be nice to her for another time. But the way she left Thornfield takes some Gryffindor courage. Mr. Rochester is Slytherin, as well as Mrs. Reed, Ingrims. I think Bertha is Gryffindor as well. What do you, guys, think? Do you think Jane was Hufflepuf or Gryffindor?


----------



## Karsdorp (Dec 15, 2020)

It's a very interesting question... I think it's the second variant, and what about you?


----------



## Prostand (May 4, 2021)

Everyone loves to watch this movie and I am no exception because it is beautiful. I have an entire collection of books that I re-read from time to time. But recently I missed the article www.raisingedmonton.com/you-can-do-this-digital-harry-potter-themed-escape-room-with-your-kids/ about how you can make a digital quest room in the style of Harry Potter together with your children, if any, and have a great time there. It seems to me that this is a very cool idea that will interest you.


----------

